# College Graduate



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Here is our Sir Loxley with his dad and his diploma. As some of you will remember Lox was our first foster. Loxley completed his beginner training with high marks and has now earned his intermediate training diploma. Such a smart boy!:wub: He will be continuing in his education and we may have to change his name to 'Dr. Loxley' soon, LOL! I love getting updates on my first boy and I just had to share. He is so loved. He downright refused to wear the cap his dad told me, look at that face! So his silly dad put it on himself! Oh yeah, Lox has the best of families.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

How wonderful! Congrats, Sir Loxley and dad!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations Sir Loxley...way to go!!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

What a thrill for you Gigi and us. To think this boy was in an animal Control and left behind with his injuries. So glad you jumped into the foster scene with this boy. Doesnt he make you proud?? It should. You and Tom put in a lot of work with this smart, loving boy. 
Edie


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh, Sir Loxley, you are so smart and posh. I know the pride and joy you feel, Gigi. Such an awesome feeling that you have not only saved the life of a dog but you have made a family very happy.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Way to go Loxley :chili::chili:....your Dad is also special too to wear your cap for you.

What a great family.....and how lucky is this handsome little boy!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

How smart and handsome you are Sir Loxley! Dad looks like a fun guy!!! What a great family for your forever home.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

WTG Sir Lox!
Rescues prove over & over again that humans have no idea how to evaluate! 
I love this new family!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Way to go Lox man! That should be on a poster for rescue. All that potential and love that could have been lost.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gigi - look at Loxley and his dad. :chili::chili: Could you find a happier pair? I just love seeing that even though Loxley wouldn't wear his cap, that daddy did. What a loving person he is. :thumbsup: As they say, Gigi, you done good. :chili: I remember when you got him from the shelter and wow, look at him now. Working in rescue has to be one of the most rewarding things ever!!!! And thanks for sharing with us. What a great placement of a wonderful boy. :aktion033:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations Sir Loxley on your graduation...i think your new family hit the jackpot when you became a member of the family. You can feel the love that Loxley and his new daddy have for each other. Loxley is finally where he belongs. :wub:


----------

